# 9800SE questions



## jori (Jan 11, 2005)

i've bought a sapphire ati radeon 9800 SE 128MB DDR ram and i'm (trying) to tweak it a little with the ati tool but i've a few problems 

prob. 1:
when i unlock all the pipelines (8 instead of 4) than he doesn't "draw" good anymore  my fps are higher (from +-65 to +- 180) but he draws little squares on the screen (even in games... sure it's a nice wallhack but i'm not that lame )

prob. 2:
i can't see my temperature  
do you know if my card supports it or not? 

question:
when i set the ATItool (with default settings)  to "find max core" does it auto. stop at the max. speed or does he keep on going?

tnx in advance and keep up the good work


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 11, 2005)

prob 1: your cards core has got damaged pipelines, that's why it was sold on a 9800SE
prob2: errr, there is no support for temperature monitoring on your card

question: stops at the max speed, but you can configure what the tool considers "stable". scanning time in seconds, find it in the settings tab


----------



## jori (Jan 12, 2005)

tnx ^^

but uhhm... can i enable the pipes that aren't broken? (f.i. so it runs on 7 pipes if 1 is broken)?


----------



## BossXPRO (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry, it's either four, eight or none! Thats just the way GPUs work.


----------



## jori (Jan 12, 2005)

bummer  a well tnx anyway for youre help


----------

